# Whats a good Deep Conditioner?



## mrslee (Nov 17, 2004)

I have a good moisturizer conditioner but realized I dont really have a deep conditioner. What is your favorite Deep Conditioner?


----------



## bajanplums1 (Nov 17, 2004)

*Super 10 en 1* has transformed my hair. Everything before it was garbage according to my hair.  I have not had a bad hair day since this became my staple.


----------



## miracle (Nov 17, 2004)

*My favorites are Mane n' Tail Deep Moisturizing Conditioner or Silk Elements Mega Cholesterol.*


----------



## keylargo (Nov 17, 2004)

Keracare Humecto - moisturizing
Miss Keys 10 en 1-light protein
Aubrey's GPB-light protein
John Frieda's Sheer Blonde-light protein
Neutrogena Triple Moisture Daily Conditioner-moisturizing


----------



## candibaby (Nov 17, 2004)

You do know that any moisturizing conditioner can be a "deep conditioner" if you apply heat (ie: sit under a hood dryer or use a heating cap), right?


----------



## inthepink (Nov 17, 2004)

I don't even know anymore.  I am just going to use extra moisturizing conditioners with heat for my deep conditioning treatments.  (i.e. Kenra Moisturizing works very well and also Generic Aussie 3 Minute Miracle...anything thick)  Cholesterol conditioners don't work well for me and not sure if I've noticed a difference with those classified as "deep" conditioners (well, except for Skala!)


----------



## LABETT (Nov 17, 2004)

Nacidit Olive or Avocado,Redken Smooth Down Butter Treat and Rysell Coconut Treatment works great for me.


----------



## Aerie17 (Nov 17, 2004)

I mix GPB with UBH (Ultra Black Hair) by Cathy Howse.  Works great for me.


----------



## DatJerseyDyme (Nov 17, 2004)

Nexxus Humectress
Paul Mitchell Super Charged Moisturizer


----------



## Tene (Nov 17, 2004)

Nexxus Humectress


----------



## vickiepickles (Nov 17, 2004)

UBH Conditioner


----------



## bocagirl (Nov 17, 2004)

Nexxus Humectress
ORS Hair Mayo


----------



## kinkypride4b (Mar 27, 2005)

mrslee said:
			
		

> I have a good moisturizer conditioner but realized I dont really have a deep conditioner. What is your favorite Deep Conditioner?



I thought so too! Really the whole deep conditioner thing is confusing me.  I deep condition with every wash, so 2x per week. I'd really like to get a staple product. Any more suggestions on deep conditioners?


----------



## candie19 (Mar 27, 2005)

Kenra Moisturizing Cond.
Deep Brillance Moisture
KeraCare Humecto (my favorite)


----------



## prettygrl (Mar 27, 2005)

My 2-Favorites are:

UBH
Aveda Deep Penetrating Revitalizing Conditioner


----------



## Champagne_Wishes (Mar 27, 2005)

I like the following:

Kenra Moisturizing Conditioner
Nexxus Humectress
Biolage Ultra Hydrating Balm


----------



## nurseN98 (Mar 27, 2005)

I've discovered that if I mix one of the Nature's gate conditioners or Aussie 3min. miracle with Lekair cholesterol, it's magic! Other than that I liked Elasta DPR when I was relaxed, and Queen Helene cholesterol work well. I found that these worked better than the expensive masques that I was buying.


----------



## star (Mar 27, 2005)

Miss Keys 10 en 1


----------



## Healthb4Length (Mar 27, 2005)

Elasta DPR-11 and UBH's protein conditioner.


----------



## indefinite (Nov 16, 2005)

Frederic Fekkai-Hair Mask Best Stuff in the WORLD!!!!!!!!


----------



## BabyShaq (Nov 16, 2005)

Queen Helene Deep Conditioner.

Going to try out the Doo Gro Instense Penetration Conditioner.


----------



## HoneyDew (Nov 16, 2005)

Culture MoistureAid is a good deep conditioner, as well.


----------



## Allandra (Nov 16, 2005)

I use and love Aubrey Organics GPB.


----------



## carameldiva (Nov 17, 2005)

Queen Helene Super Cholesterol Treatment
Dominican Cocktail of miss keys 10 en 1 super conditioner, rivas silicon mix, and crom laboratories toque agico emergencia tratmiento intensivo capilar
Greit Oil's 12 en 1


----------



## lydc (Nov 17, 2005)

Aubrey Organics:
- Island Naturals Replenishing Conditioner 
- Honeysuckle Rose® Moisturizing Conditioner 
- Jojoba & Aloe Desert Herb Revitalizing Conditioner


----------



## aquarian1252004 (Nov 17, 2005)

I agree with the ladies who suggested using a really good moisturizing conditioner and applying heat for deep conditioning, this is what I do too. Nexxus Humectress has become a staple of mine for deep conditioning with heat. I love it it works great, but I am looking for one or two alternates so that my hair does not become used to this one particular product. I have also tried KeraCare Humecto, Queen Helene Cholesterol, and Lustrasilks Shea Butter and Aloe Vera Choleterol's. I think the KeraCare is too watery and not thick enough for me, Queen Helene is okay, and the Lustrasilks are pretty good, but a PJ is always looking to try something "new"  keep the suggestions coming ladies.


----------



## Cinnabuns (Nov 17, 2005)

I really like Lekeir Cholesteral.


----------



## poeticmusiqu (Jun 24, 2007)

I love ultra black hair (ubh)...the mentol in it stimiulates ur scalp...i have heard good things about GPB conditioner also good...it has rosemary oil in it and i read that is also a stimulate


----------



## bablou00 (Jun 24, 2007)

NTM
Mizani Moisturfuse
Keracare humecto
Queen helene cholesterol


----------



## HollyGolightly1982 (Jun 24, 2007)

Nexxus Humectress


----------



## bravenewgirl87 (Jun 24, 2007)

*Oh, honey.

We have been debating this one forever. I am going to bump up all the best threads on the subject for you. In fact, maybe i will start a "neccessary tools" siggy so it doesn't get asked again or so you won't have to search the board.
ETA: this is the thread
*​


----------



## Lucia (Dec 1, 2009)

more responses please


----------



## halee_J (Dec 1, 2009)

My top 2:

ORS replenishing
Mizani Moisturefuze


----------



## whitedaisez (Dec 1, 2009)

SHESCENTIT BANANA BRULEE!!!


----------



## ellehair (Dec 1, 2009)

I wish I had a favorite.. I have so many, i cant decide.. I really like elasta Qp DPR, but I like the new one, and I cant find it anywhere(local bss) and i dont want to pay as much shipping as im paying for the product..


----------



## Maracujá (Dec 1, 2009)

Ouidad deep treatment intensive conditioner.


----------



## Oliv3 (Dec 1, 2009)

I use keracare Humecto and Silk elements megasilk. works wonders and I am loving it. I also suggest ORS replenishing, its fantastic. (though I only use it when i perm, its simply amazing. ;])

*subscribing to this thread because I am interested in what you ladies use.


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Dec 1, 2009)

good thread. 2004 though?


----------



## Barbie83 (Dec 1, 2009)

whitedaisez said:


> SHESCENTIT BANANA BRULEE!!!



^^^Co-signing! It's fant-a-bu-lous 

Also, Silicon Mix and Hairveda Sitrinillah. 

And I will always have a special place in my heart for ORS Pak


----------



## maygasa (Dec 1, 2009)

bumping:bouncegre:bouncegre


----------



## LongTimeComing (Dec 1, 2009)

Mizani Moisturefuse 
Sil Elements


----------



## Britt (Dec 1, 2009)

_Kenra MC _
_Karens Body Beautiful Hair Mask_
_Aubrey Organics HSR _


----------

